# Last tombstone for this year--yea!



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

After much procrastination, I've finally gotten around to uploading pics of my 2nd (& final) stone for this year. I've HAD to set a "2 new tombstone per year" limit, or all I'll have is a bunch of new tombstones for this year. These things are addictive... This stone is based on two stones from cemeteries in New England (design from one stone & inscription from another).

I broke out the Dremel & router attachment for this one, and I LOVE THEM! I highly recommend them if you have access.

Anyway, here's a pic, and any constructive criticism is most welcome! If the thumbnail is dinky or missing, here's a link to my album on Halloweengallery: http://www.halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=430 There are other pics of the stone in there, too.










Edited to hopefully fix broken photo link!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice dremel work there ..yes dremels are very nice to have .. and the router attachment is great.


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

oh.my.god.

I'm glad you people don't live near me! The neighbors think I have talent!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Arrrgh the links are dead, lol. I can only imagine these though, I've seen Gothikim's work before and I know it to be awesome.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very very nice Gothikim! The detail is fantastic. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

D'oh! The pics have indeed crapped out, but the link to my Halloweengallery folder is still good, & as of this moment, those pics are fine. I'll re-check the pic-posting code & see if that's the problem somehow.

Ah, technology!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

The detail! Those must have taken weeks! I'm very impressed.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

WoW Gothikim! Awesome Job! LOVE the detail! :> You have a vonderful eye for detail!


----------



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

Holy...
 

I'd ask for a how-to, but I don't think that I would ever that kind of skill. Very nicely done!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Incredible detail, very nice job!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

wow just wow


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Very nice work I would like to see a how to for these. :jol:


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

BobC said:


> Very nice work I would like to see a how to for these. :jol:


Hmmm. I did take some pics along the way. Not ever teensy little step, but enough to get the main process across. I'll try to get them posted on my blog @ BlogCrypt over the next week, ten days. When I'm done, I'll bump this thread


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Beautiful work with the dremel & router, you wield that thing like a true surgeon!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

WOW.....WOW.....WOW. That is nicer than most I've seen at the local cemetaries! Beautiful work.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Seriously, you have great talent. All i could say was wow. Im glad you dont live close by me...LOL. My little tombstones pale greatly incomparison. Just an amazing job. WOW


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments, guys! I actually got on my Blogcrypt and posted photos of the process with descriptions of the steps.

It ain't pretty, and it ain't a wonderful teaching tool, but if anyone wants to have a peek, here's the link: http://www.blogcrypt.com/gothikim

69 days and counting!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Gothikim said:


> Thanks for all the comments, guys! I actually got on my Blogcrypt and posted photos of the process with descriptions of the steps.
> 
> It ain't pretty, and it ain't a wonderful teaching tool, but if anyone wants to have a peek, here's the link: http://www.blogcrypt.com/gothikim
> 
> 69 days and counting!!!!!!!!!!!!


Excellent project description Gothikim!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)




----------

